# New Robin Hood on BBC



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

I haven't seen it, but without Richard Greene it won't be the Robin Hood I'll alwaws remember. I'll be watching for it though.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Richard Greene*

I have alll the episodes of the Richrd Greene episodes on DVD.........That was the best Robin EVER!!!!!! "Robin Hood Robin Hood riding through the glen,Robin Hood Robin hood with his band of men.Fear for the bad love for the good, Robin hood, Robin Hood,Robin Hood. Who played Friar Tuck?


----------



## E Aden (Feb 20, 2007)

The new Robin Hood show is a historic mess. Robin shoots a "Sarecen Bow", essentially a very stylised recurve, instead of a long bow. Also, it seems that for both safety, and an accuracy required to fit the story, most of the arrow hits are added as CG after effects. 
The show is essentially meant to be a modern tv drama set in the Robin Hood legend. It's fun to watch, but I wouldn't recommend it for someone who is looking for historical introspection. I like it for the new spin on the character's personalities, and the goofiness. Some of the costuming is interesting, but again too far from historical to really make me excited. Marion looks like she shops at Old Navy and some of the men look like they're wearing sneakers. 
The characters are energetic though, and I think I can enjoy it for it's Saturday entertainment value.


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

I haven't seen it.
I did see and like the other English Robin Hood series which had Jason Connery in it as Robert the Earl of Huntington, who takes up the hood and longbow when the original Robin Hood died. 
That was pretty cool. Their take on Little John was perfect....
I also enjoyed how they made Herne the Hunter into a sort of Merlin figure for Robin.....

My only problem with that show was the cheesy swords they often used... For a modest budgeted affair, it was rather well done, I felt...

Of course, the Robin Hood who gets to me in the most emotional manner is the red fox in the Disney toon, LOL...


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Robin Hood& Looney Tunes*

Loony Tunes was better then this Robin Hood...........All though I think Poeky pig said it best,,,,,,,,,"Thats All Folks." that is what they should have done at the first episode!!!!!


----------



## leesarchery (Mar 13, 2007)

its ok, just a bit of fun


----------



## batangx (Aug 3, 2004)

*Robin Hood on BBC*

It's OK..it entertains me. I just think it's odd that he's using a Recurve instead of a Longbow. I just hope that the CW will put out a Green Arrow series, but thats just rumors!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Rob in Hood*

That is the way it was suppose to be but: Men in tights everybody knew it was a comedy........this one peopple who do not know better will think it was the way it was......and it is not........taking a legend and a true event and something that people could look uo to and making a joke(that is what the writer is doing) is not doing the legend justice.


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Men in Tights was a movie adapton of an old tv show Mel Brooks did called "when things were rotten."
As I recall, it was much better.......


----------

